# how long to run IGF LR3 and when do you start seeing results



## kidcas (Sep 8, 2011)

im using IGF LR3 for the 1st time.  I'm running it with test cyp at 600mg/week.  i've read to run IGF at about 4 weeks then take 4 weeks off.

2 questions: 
how long do I continue to run IGF at 4 week intervals?  

when do i start to see results from the IGF and not just the test? will it be immediate, during the 1st cycle? or will it be a long term thing like 6 months to a year or more?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 8, 2011)

kidcas said:


> im using IGF LR3 for the 1st time.  I'm running it with test cyp at 600mg/week.  i've read to run IGF at about 4 weeks then take 4 weeks off.
> 
> 2 questions:
> how long do I continue to run IGF at 4 week intervals?
> ...



You can continue to go 4 on 4 off for about 3 or 4 cycles of this before i would personally recommend taking some extra time off (2-3 months) but I haven't seen bloodwork to show that it could not be safely run for longer.

the results should be pretty immediate, within a few days you should start to notice increased muscle fullness, increased vascularity, and you can feel blood sugar levels drop as early as the first dose if your IGF is legit .. I plan on researching with IGF-Des soon from Purchase Peps and prefer des to lr3 based on the half life and the effect i'm looking for (for my test subject) from the IGF. There's a sale on DES at Purchase Peps right now, link is in my sig if interested - feel free to ask or PM if you have any other questions about the IGF


----------



## hooper (Nov 4, 2011)

I am female strength athlete , i am using IGF and i was wondering the difference between the IGF DES any info will be nice 
Thanks


----------



## pieguy (Nov 5, 2011)

hooper said:


> I am female strength athlete , i am using IGF and i was wondering the difference between the IGF DES any info will be nice
> Thanks



IGF-DES has a significantly shorter half life and is injected bi-laterally immediately post workout for a site enhancing effect as the igf-des reacts directly with the built up fatigue in the muscle worked.

IGF-LR3 works systemically and stays active in the body for a longer time. Some say you'll notice a localized effect from IGF-LR3, but to a much lesser extent than igf-des. If you use IGF-LR3, you have the option to dose 40-80mcg daily post workout or you can do it first thing in the morning.

female strength athlete definitely recommend igf-lr3 post workout.


----------



## hooper (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks ! is been working so far .It took sometime to dose since there is no information on females using it.


----------

